# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  Sorry for the break in service

## Dave A

Apparently some time this morning our hosting service had a security crisis on one of their servers - unfortunately the one that hosts The Forum SA.

This has meant the site has been unavailable for most of today (Sunday 16th March). I apologise for any inconvenience caused.

----------


## Chatmaster

These kind of things happen to all of us. Fortunate that it happened on a Sunday though.

----------


## Dave A

I still get rather grumpy about it. The site ended up being down for 12 hours.

----------

